# gonna go play in the mud



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i would like to get a group together to go play in the mud at extreme offroad this sunday afternoon..if anyone wants to go let me know..

Brian


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*maybe*

I might be able to make it just gota check with the spousal unit and make sure I don't have plans. 
Where is extreme and about what time you thinking?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Count me in and just let me know details. Ill prob have 2 or 3 others with me as well.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id go but Im trying not to break **** before the big ride coming up on the 18th lol. Xtreme is across from Down South Gonzo on Gulf Pump road. They have done alot of work out there, looking nice


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Looking to ride from about 12:00 till dark


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*what ride?????*



Hotrod said:


> Id go but Im trying not to break **** before the big ride coming up on the 18th lol. Xtreme is across from Down South Gonzo on Gulf Pump road. They have done alot of work out there, looking nice


what's happening on teh 18th... wife is out of town that weekend and I need something to do that will keep me out of trouble!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

rebelangler said:


> Looking to ride from about 12:00 till dark


Sounds good to me, I'll pm ya later on this week.

Hotrod. Just follow me and you'll be fine!!!! Ride behind Berto and you'll have nothing to worry about!!!!! Lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gatorfest up by Henderson at Gatorrun. Moonshine Bandits will be there


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Need a head count for tomorrow... wanna be at extreme around noon


----------

